# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Obbligo vidimazione libri infortuni

## ivanajol

Tempo fa sussisteva l'obbligatorieta' per chi era iscritto all'Inail, pur agendo sotto forma di ditta individuale senza nè dipendenti nè coadiuvanti, di tenere il libro infortuni, regolarmente vidimato c/o asl di competenza, presso la sede della ditta e nel caso di controlli, era tenuto a produrlo.
Ora all'Asl si rifiutano di vidimarlo..... :Confused:  
eppure ho letto tempo fa (ma nn riesco a reperire l'informazione) che l'obbligatorietà sussiste sempre e in caso di controllo da parte dell'Ispettorato o dell'Inail, in caso di mancata produzione di detto registro infortuni, la ditta inadempiente si sarebbe ovviamente beccata una bella sanzione. :EEK!:  
Mi potete dare delucidazioni e soprattutto qualche estremo di legge da poter far valere quando ritenterò la carica all'Asl di Carmagnola???
Grazie mille!!  :Smile:

----------


## Facchini

> Tempo fa sussisteva l'obbligatorieta' per chi era iscritto all'Inail, pur agendo sotto forma di ditta individuale senza nè dipendenti nè coadiuvanti, di tenere il libro infortuni, regolarmente vidimato c/o asl di competenza, presso la sede della ditta e nel caso di controlli, era tenuto a produrlo.
> Ora all'Asl si rifiutano di vidimarlo..... 
> eppure ho letto tempo fa (ma nn riesco a reperire l'informazione) che l'obbligatorietà sussiste sempre e in caso di controllo da parte dell'Ispettorato o dell'Inail, in caso di mancata produzione di detto registro infortuni, la ditta inadempiente si sarebbe ovviamente beccata una bella sanzione. 
> Mi potete dare delucidazioni e soprattutto qualche estremo di legge da poter far valere quando ritenterò la carica all'Asl di Carmagnola???
> Grazie mille!!

  La tenuta del registro infortuni è obbligatoria per tutte le aziende nelle quali siano occupati prestatori di lavoro subordinato e soggetti ad essi equiparati a norma dell´art. 3 del D.P.R. n. 547/1955 e dell´art 2, lett a) del D.Lgs. n. 626 del 1994 (soci di società cooperative ed allievi di istituti di istruzione e laboratori-scuola nei quali si faccia uso di macchine, attrezzature ed apparecchi in genere). 
E´ invece irrilevante il fatto che il datore di lavoro occupi o meno dipendenti soggetti all´assicurazione obbligatoria contro gli infortuni e le malattie professionali. 
A differenza di quanto previsto per i libri matricola e paga, non è ammesso in alcun caso l´esonero dalla tenuta del registro. 
Sul registro vanno annotati cronologicamente gli infortuni sul lavoro che comportano una assenza dal lavoro di almeno un giorno escludendo quello dellevento . 
Non vanno invece registrate le malattie professionali. 
Va vidimato un registro per ogni Unità Locale, ad eccezione di lavori di breve durata o in presenza di sedi dove operano pochi lavoratori e sprovviste di adeguate strutture amministrative, purchè situate nella stessa provincia dove è conservato il registro della sede principale.

----------


## Bartolo

> Tempo fa sussisteva l'obbligatorieta' per chi era iscritto all'Inail, pur agendo sotto forma di ditta individuale senza nè dipendenti nè coadiuvanti, di tenere il libro infortuni, regolarmente vidimato c/o asl di competenza, presso la sede della ditta e nel caso di controlli, era tenuto a produrlo.
> Ora all'Asl si rifiutano di vidimarlo..... 
> eppure ho letto tempo fa (ma nn riesco a reperire l'informazione) che l'obbligatorietà sussiste sempre e in caso di controllo da parte dell'Ispettorato o dell'Inail, in caso di mancata produzione di detto registro infortuni, la ditta inadempiente si sarebbe ovviamente beccata una bella sanzione. 
> Mi potete dare delucidazioni e soprattutto qualche estremo di legge da poter far valere quando ritenterò la carica all'Asl di Carmagnola???
> Grazie mille!!

  E' possibile che si sia rivolta all'ufficio Asl sbagliato, magari non era competente in materia. Ci sarà senz'altro un distaccamento appropriato.
Per la vidimazione dei libri infortuni io mi rivolgo allo SPESAL, che si occupa appunto per la Asl di legge sulla sicurezza del lavoro la 626/94.

----------


## ivanajol

Io in effetti mi sono rivolta all'Asl di Carmagnola servizio S.C.Pre.S.A.L. (qui si chiama così), ma si sono ugualmente rifiutati di vidimarmelo.....

----------


## Angelo 02

> Io in effetti mi sono rivolta all'Asl di Carmagnola servizio S.C.Pre.S.A.L. (qui si chiama così), ma si sono ugualmente rifiutati di vidimarmelo.....

  Certo è molto strano, le hanno almeno spiegato i motivi? 
Citi la legge 626/94. Dovranno per lo meno dare spiegazioni del rifiuto.

----------


## ivanajol

> Certo è molto strano, le hanno almeno spiegato i motivi? 
> Citi la legge 626/94. Dovranno per lo meno dare spiegazioni del rifiuto.

   
Ok farò come come mi consiglia....(anche se ho poche speranze sinceramente perchè dipende più che altro dall'impiegato.....) :Smile:

----------


## Bartolo

> Ok farò come come mi consiglia....(anche se ho poche speranze sinceramente perchè dipende più che altro dall'impiegato.....)

  Ci tenga presente, siamo curiosi di sapere le motivazioni del diniego eventuale dell'impiegato...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> Ci tenga presente, siamo curiosi di sapere le motivazioni del diniego eventuale dell'impiegato...

  Scusate....riprendo questo vecchio post perchè sono curiosa di sapere come è andata a finire..... 
L'altro giorno parlando con Swami, mi diceva che il libro infortuni non si vidimava più nemmeno in presenza di dipendenti..... 
Novità in merito!  
P.s. Anche qui a Roma (provincia) l'anno scorso ci è stata negata la vidimazione per un artigiano, ma non sò come è andata a finire, perchè sono andata via da studio prima della conclusione della faccenda...... :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Scusate....riprendo questo vecchio post perchè sono curiosa di sapere come è andata a finire..... 
> L'altro giorno parlando con Swami, mi diceva che il libro infortuni non si vidimava più nemmeno in presenza di dipendenti..... 
> Novità in merito!  
> P.s. Anche qui a Roma (provincia) l'anno scorso ci è stata negata la vidimazione per un artigiano, ma non sò come è andata a finire, perchè sono andata via da studio prima della conclusione della faccenda......

  
A Firenze ti vidimano tutto, io ho vidimato una srl e un artigiano il 30 Dicembre.

----------


## Sandrabit

Io i libri infortuni li vidimo regolarmente  :Smile:

----------


## swami

confermo, nn si pagano più i 18 euro con bollettino postale e l'asl nn vidima più nulla ... xò ho scoperto che il regolamento cambia da provincia a provincia ...  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> confermo, nn si pagano più i 18 euro con bollettino postale e l'asl nn vidima più nulla ... xò ho scoperto che il regolamento cambia da provincia a provincia ...

  
Confermo, a Firenze si pagano solo 5 euro e l'asl vidima ancora.

----------


## swami

> Confermo, a Firenze si pagano solo 5 euro e l'asl vidima ancora.

  
a Piacenza si pagava ( o si paga  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) sui 40 euro!  :EEK!:  
altri? Mantova? Brescia? Milano? Rimini?

----------


## Patty76

> confermo, nn si pagano più i 18 euro con bollettino postale e l'asl nn vidima più nulla ... xò ho scoperto che il regolamento cambia da provincia a provincia ...

  Visto Swami.....l'argomento si fà interessante..... 
Ne abbiamo scoperta un'altra.......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Da noi   10,33....però è tanto che non ne vidimo uno...potrebbero essere cambiati gli importi!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

si...però Ivanajol non ci ha risposto.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sala

in Lombardia non si vidimano più dall'anno scorso. Probabilmente è un problema di legislazione regionale....... tanto per rendere sempre più facile il nostro lavoro.

----------


## sery42

Ciao a tutti, in Abruzzo (precisamente provincia di Teramo) i registri infortuni si vidimano presso le ASL e si pagano 20,00 euro.
Qualcuno sa dirmi se anche le Onlus sono tenute al pagamento? L'impiegato della ASL mi ha detto di sì ma qui in ditta sostengono il contrario. La normativa prevede di certo l'esenzione per i bolli, ma questo pagamento cosa rappresenta? Sulla causale va indicato "vidimazione registro infortuni".
Grazie a tutti 
Serena :-)

----------


## missturtle

La Regione Lombardia con Legge n.8 "disposizioni in materia di attività sanitarie e socio sanitarie" pubblicata sul Bollettino Ufficiale della Regione Lombardia in data 06/04/2007 ha razionalizzato e semplificato alcuni provvedimenti amministrativi. In base a tale legge 
E' ABOLITO L'OBBLIGO DI VIDIMAZIONE DEL REGISTRO INFORTUNI PRESSO LE ASL.
Resta l'obbligo per le aziende di aggiornare i Registro deli Infortuni e conservarlo sul luogo di lavoro, a disposizione dell'organo di vigilanza, così come previsto dall'art.4 del DPR 547/55 "Prevenzione degli infortuni" e dall'art.4 del D.Lvo 626/94
Questo è quanto rilasciatomi dall'ASL  :Big Grin:  ogni tanto una buona notizia

----------


## swami

> Ciao a tutti, in Abruzzo (precisamente provincia di Teramo) i registri infortuni si vidimano presso le ASL e si pagano 20,00 euro.
> Qualcuno sa dirmi se anche le Onlus sono tenute al pagamento? L'impiegato della ASL mi ha detto di sì ma qui in ditta sostengono il contrario. La normativa prevede di certo l'esenzione per i bolli, ma questo pagamento cosa rappresenta? Sulla causale va indicato "vidimazione registro infortuni".
> Grazie a tutti 
> Serena :-)

  come puoi leggere dai post precedenti ... la vidimazione del libro infortuni è una cosa molto "locale"  :Embarrassment:  parli di ditta quindi se nn sei tu "lo studio fiscale" che segue la onlus ma se la "onlus" contatta il commercialista  :Wink:

----------


## sery42

> come puoi leggere dai post precedenti ... la vidimazione del libro infortuni è una cosa molto "locale"  parli di ditta quindi se nn sei tu "lo studio fiscale" che segue la onlus ma se la "onlus" contatta il commercialista

  Innanzitutto grazie, velocissimo  :Smile: 
Non sono io "lo studio fiscale", sono una impiegata amministrativa (peraltro di formazione giuridica, nemmeno economica...), volevo solo saperlo perchè stamattina non ho saputo controbattere all'impiegato della ASL che mi ha detto che "non c'entra la normativa che prevede l'esenzione dal pagamento dei bolli per le ONLUS, perchè questo versamento è comunque dovuto".
In ogni caso grazie di nuovo, ciao! 
Serena

----------


## missturtle

Se non erro era un contributo che copriva il costo di vidimazione. Bisogna mantenere l'addetto che vidima, beve il caffè, si mette in malattia...

----------


## sery42

> Se non erro era un contributo che copriva il costo di vidimazione. Bisogna mantenere l'addetto che vidima, beve il caffè, si mette in malattia...

  Ah, ecco, così me lo spiego...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ma si paga da sempre?
Ciao  :Smile:  
Serena

----------


## missturtle

Che io sappia è sempre stato  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  comunque in Lombardia l'han tolto  :Big Grin:  era ora

----------


## Patty76

Sempre in tema libro infortuni: 
Per una s.r.l. che ha deliberato il compenso all'amministratore, che di conseguenza è stato iscritto all'inail e alla gestione separata inps, occorre vidimare il libro infortuni?

----------


## iam

> Sempre in tema libro infortuni: 
> Per una s.r.l. che ha deliberato il compenso all'amministratore, che di conseguenza è stato iscritto all'inail e alla gestione separata inps, occorre vidimare il libro infortuni?

  per quanto curioso... se l'azienda impiega soltanto lavoratori parasubordinati non è necessaria l'istituzione del registro infortuni  :Embarrassment:

----------


## naruto

Ma ad oggi dopo l'entrata in vigore della legge sul libro unico, c'è l'obbligo della vidimazione e tenuta del libro infortuni?

----------


## soleluna2588

> Ma ad oggi dopo l'entrata in vigore della legge sul libro unico, c'è l'obbligo della vidimazione e tenuta del libro infortuni?

  certo che si io ne ho vidimati 4 nel mese di marzo 2010!
e comunque oltre che per i dipendenti si vidimano anche per i soci di sas e per i coadiuatori di imprese familiari iscritti all'inail

----------


## naruto

Siccome che all'uscita del DM si parlava anche dell'eliminazione del libro infortuni in quanto le denunce venivano ormai effettuate solo on line, non c'era la necessità di averlo pensavo che rientrasse anche questo

----------

